# lampara de 12V en 220V



## bocagonza (Jul 22, 2010)

Hola foreros, miren tengo una duda mas que simple pero tengo miedo de quemar la lampara, 
la lampara es del auto, 35W, casi 4A,   la quiero conectar a la red electrica con uns simple resistencia si rectificador ni nada tendria que funcionar igual, 
ahora no se si aplicaria igual la ley ohm en alterna o para continua o si la resistencia tendria que ser mas grande que las comunes
Gracias de antemano


----------



## lincesur (Jul 22, 2010)

saludos
tendrias que poner una resistencia que disipe una ""jarta"" de watios , si no me equivoco mas de 600 watios , ponle un pequeño transformador de dicroicas  y asunto concluido
un saludo


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 22, 2010)

> un pequeño transformador de dicroicas



perdoname, pero no tengo la mas palida idea de que es esto....
dame una pista..


----------



## Santee (Jul 22, 2010)

Hola, esta luz se mantendra prendida durante un periodo prolongado ?, o solamente es por experimentar ?. Lo mas sencillo seria utilizar una fuente de PC o un transformador cojonudo.

Saludos,


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 22, 2010)

hola es una luz alojena y es para usarla como velador a la noche, por eso decia con solo una resistencia, o con un dimmer no se podra controlar??


----------



## Dano (Jul 22, 2010)

Podría ser con un capacitor en serie, habría que calcular para ver si es un valor conseguible y armar un RC, sino tambien con un transformador...


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 22, 2010)

hola Dano, que seria eso un capasitor en serie, sugue estoy informado pasaria corriente igual en un capasitor en corriente alterna... o estoy mal?


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 22, 2010)

¡Dano! ¿4A con un capacitor en serie?
Dimmer  no.
Resistencia tampoco.
Transformador de dicroicas → Buscador → A, B, C, ...
Si podes poner 20 de esas lámparas en serie sin rectificador, ni resistencia, ni nada. Manso velador de 700W te queda, con la resistencia consumiría lo mismo, pero iluminaría solo como 35W.


----------



## Dano (Jul 22, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> ¡Dano! ¿4A con un capacitor en serie?
> Dimmer  no.
> Resistencia tampoco.
> transformador de dicroicas → Buscador → A, B, _C_, ...



Uhh no había visto los 4A, mejor descartar la idea del RC.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 22, 2010)

mas confianza dano
no te dejes atemorizar por Alien.

con 60 uF * 400v lo haces , se venden para correccion del FP . en electricidad.

igual es solo tirar posibilidades, por que hecerlo es tonto, existiendo los trafos que ademas AISLAN (que tonteria pts..)


----------



## sheetfire (Jul 22, 2010)

En primera instancia deverias colocar un transformador, para asegurar una limitacion de tension deverias utilizar reguladores. Como son 4A para 35w sino me equivoco serian aproxiamadamente 8,75V Optaria por reguladores en paralelo para distribuir la corriente, un ejemplo que podrias llevar a la practica son 4 7809 en paralelo,ya que cada uno soporta un amper como maximo y deverias ponerles disipadores, aunque deverias colocar resistencias a la salida de cada uno con el fin de obtener una tension optima, para eso si deverias aplicar ley de ohm. Espero que mi comentario te sea util.
Agradecería que especifiques para que es.

Saludos.

O sino con diodo zener pero no te puedo proporcionar mucha informacion, ademas que el coneccionado seria: 220v-diodo zener(no se cuantos en paralelo por la corriente)-lampara. 

Saludos.


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 22, 2010)

Gracias sheetfire pero el tema es que no tengo transformador que se banque eso.
ahora..


> con 60 uF * 400v lo haces


, tengo uno de 200uF a 400V, sirve igual, como se hace ese
RC?


----------



## sheetfire (Jul 22, 2010)

Los diodos zener no requieren transformador.
con respecto al capacitor deverias reducir la capacidad con asociación serie de estos. dispones de mas de uno?. Sino me equivoco poniendo 3 de esos en serie tendrias un valor aproximado que seguramente te serviria.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 22, 2010)

mira, por todas tus preguntas incluyendo la ultima te diria que no te acerques ni al enchufe de la plancha de tu casa.
es mas, que compres como maximo una linterna de 2 pilas (no 3) .

pero si queres aventurarte en cosas riesgosas para las cuales se ve , y no me estoy burlando , se ve que NMPI lo cual es mas que peligroso .
hace asi.:

vas a una casa de electricidad .
sacas numero 
preguntas :
señor me da un trafo de dicroicas, de lso mas comunes , de 50w .
le pedis que te lo explique , aunque ya viene indicado .

y fin de el asunto .

asi lo hace el 99.9999% de la poblacion mundial.

el 0,000001% de las veces hay un fogonazo en alguna parte de el universo.


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 22, 2010)

Agarrá el transformador de dicroicas → Buscador → A, B, C ← Clic en cada letra
Es increíble lo rápido que hace agua este post hno:


----------



## fernandob (Jul 22, 2010)

bocagonza dijo:


> la lampara es del auto, 35W, casi 4A,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 22, 2010)

¿Se armó la timba? Le juego al 2,43


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 22, 2010)

bueeno, no se enojen, todo no se de electrisidad, toy aprendiendo de a poco, 
bueno para
no complicarla
tanto
compro una linterna como dicen y ya esta, tan dificil es armar una pequeña fuente que me emtregue esa cantidad de corriente



> Es increíble lo rápido que hace agua este post


  a que te riefieres con agua


----------



## fernandob (Jul 22, 2010)

es que no neecsitas fuente , un trafo y listo , es como una lampara dicro.

fuente sola


----------



## Dano (Jul 22, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> mas confianza dano
> no te dejes atemorizar por Alien.
> 
> con 60 uF * 400v lo haces , se venden para correccion del FP . en electricidad.
> ...




Jaja me imagino, va  a la casa de productos eléctricos y le pide dame un capacitor de 60 micros a 400V, el vendedor como lo mira con cara de que va a romper algo le pregunta disimuladamente, y en qué lo vas a usar? Ah no, es que tengo que prender una lamparita de auto y los muchachos de FE me aconsejaron este capacitor....


----------



## fernandob (Jul 22, 2010)

sabes cuanto tiempo tuve una pistola de calor (glue gun ) con un capacitor de esos colgando ??

me duro un monton y funcionaba rebien .

la cosa es que le hice yo la resistencia, con unaceramica tubular y alambre resistivo, pero una vez terminada cuando la probe (con la fuente variable) tomaba la temperatura deseada con unos 8 v y 3 amper .........que mierc........:enfadado:
voy a tener que usarla con un trafo asi ????.........que ni tengo.
si usaba uno de 12v de dicro se ponia al rojo y se pasaba.

un C . y perfecto 

y lso electricistas locos.........cuando veian el C. colgando en el cable no entendian nada, y la pistola que calentaba rebien ......no sabian que adentro habia una  R. calefactora que era un injerto mio .


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 22, 2010)

> Jaja me imagino, va a la casa de productos eléctricos y le pide dame un capacitor de 60 micros a 400V, el vendedor como lo mira con cara de que va a romper algo le pregunta disimuladamente, y en qué lo vas a usar? Ah no, es que tengo que prender una lamparita de auto y los muchachos de FE me aconsejaron este capacitor....


  sos un groso dano....
ya me paso eso un potenciometro para manejar una lampara de 100W casi me hecho del local por loco jajaja


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 22, 2010)

Es cierto, te preguntan, una vez compré uno de (no se cuanto, tendría que calcular o ir a verlo) y el diálogo con el vendedor fue mas o menos así:
-¿Para que lo querés?
-Es para corregir el factor de potencia de 3 fluorescentes de 36W.
-No, tenes que ponerle uno a cada uno y con este tenes como para corregir los 3 a la vez.
-Es que los 3 están en el mismo plafón, c/u con su balasto y este que se quemó lo saque de ahí.
-Ahh, (hace un cálculo mental) si, este esta bien entonces.


----------

